

Pennsylvania A.G. Tom Corbett Subpoenas Twitter To Identify His Critics - miked
http://volokh.com/2010/05/19/pennsylvania-attorney-general-tom-corbett-subpoenas-identity-of-his-critics-for-a-criminal-probe/

======
jdminhbg
From the comments there:

"In it, Senior Attorney Generals Frank Fina and Patrick Blessington asked
Judge Richard A. Lewis to hand down "a sentence far stiffer than standard."

They said Mr. Cott's crimes spanned 20 different political campaigns in
Pennsylvania, that he has shown no remorse, that _he has used an anonymous
blog to deflect blame and malign the prosecution_ , and that he violated the
terms of his bail by failing to report that he moved to New York City."

[http://www.pittsburghpostgazette.com/pg/10139/1059444-100.st...](http://www.pittsburghpostgazette.com/pg/10139/1059444-100.stm#ixzz0oTvJYg00)

That's new since this story was posted yesterday (the original techcrunch
story).

------
hga
" _The striking thing is that this is a subpoena to provide evidence in a_
criminal _investigation._ "

